# There goes nothing



## Ibuuyk (Aug 31, 2009)

Time for version 2.0 of my fursona, hope it'll stay!

Name: Ibuuyk
Age: 18
Sex: Male
Species: Feline, white tiger
Height: 5'10''
Weight: 194.5 pounds

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: Pure white fur..
- Markings: With black markings.
- Eye color: Deep blue.
- Other features: An about 2.5 cm long scar on the right cheek, a 0.5 cm one on the right front paw and a whole 11 cm long one on the right back paw.
Behavior and Personality: Looks tough when alone, but changes personalities when in presence of friends.  Pretends to be anti-social, but couldn't live without his friends. He can be extremely serious when he wants to, but he's way too lazy to be serious all the time, and he loves to laugh.  Smart, but pretty slow, which make others thinks he's dumb & naive.  Not good at thinking, and totally empathic, so watch your mood!

Skills: Sleeping, staring.
Weaknesses: Handwriting, hard to write with paws after all.  Speaking in public, thinking.

Likes: Friends, sleeping, eating.
Dislikes: He's totally allergic to morons and acts like it.. when the moron in question's not face to face with him.

History:  Born at March 21th, 1991, in some little town, Ibuuyk's childhood was full of incidents.  Almost got his face ripped off by a wild dog when he was five years old, stepped on an infected nail barely after recovering, got a rusty spring through his paw two years later, became insomniac around that time, saw his mom catch cancer a little while after, and finally got saved from depression when he met his best friend at 12 years old.  Now, things are going extremely well now.

Clothing/Personal Style: Feral, so no clothes, but wears glasses.
Picture: _*Thanks to Dementiality for the avatar, reference sheet coming soon!*_

Goal: To solve the mysteries of asexuality.
Profession: None.
Personal quote:  "Gotta hug em all~ F.A.F. <3"
Theme song:  Mozart's 19th symphony, 18th concerto.
Birthdate: March 21th, 1991.
Star sign: Pisces.

Favorite food: Galvaude Poutine.
Favorite drink: Red wine.
Favorite location: North Pole, Siberia.
Favorite weather: Rainy, stormy, windy, every 'y' except sunny.
Favorite color: He knows black's not a color but a mix of every color, but it's his answer.

Least liked food: Beans, he's mentally allergic to those.
Least liked drink: Beer, just cant stand the after-taste.
Least liked location: America, no comments.
Least liked weather: Sunny, too.. sunny!

Favorite person: Samuel Normandeau A.K.A. Nicesammy, Dankei.
Least liked person: Him, hate?  Pfft, imaginary concept to him.
Furiends: KitsuneSefam, Archanord, meehsa, Furygan, CryoScales, Chrispenguin, Barak, DarkNoctus, Chris, Dementiality, Lillidra, An Lasair Rua, Teto, Layla.
Enemies: None.
Significant other: None, or does he have one?
Orientation: Asexual.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 1, 2009)

12 views and not a single comment, is my fursona that bad D'=?


----------



## SpartaDog (Sep 1, 2009)

I think he sounds pretty neat. Nice to see a tiger that isn't a mage or hunter or something. How do you pronounce his name, by the way?


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 1, 2009)

Wewt, took around 20 views to get a comment, but I finally got one ='D.  Uhm, I think Ibuuyk is meant to be pronounced... ebeeook?


----------



## SpartaDog (Sep 3, 2009)

I see. I thought it might have been "Ee-boo-ick" since the y is at the end.

Very nice though. I like it.


----------



## Telnac (Sep 3, 2009)

> Goal: Finish his studies and work at a video game company.. yea, not really a goal of quests & adventures.


???  Of course that's a goal!  I had the same goal starting since I was about 10.  I was told by just about everyone that it was stupid goal and I should shoot for something more realistic.  I ignored them and pressed on.  12 years later, I had a computer science degree in my hand and a job at Interplay Productions.

It can happen.  Don't let anyone else tell you otherwise.

(Just be ready to bust your ass.  Making games is the best job in the world, but it's a LOT of work!)


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 3, 2009)

Novaluna said:


> I see. I thought it might have been "Ee-boo-ick" since the y is at the end.
> 
> Very nice though. I like it.



Yea, my bad, just never thought bout how its meant to be pronounced.. as it really just is Kyuubi backwards.


----------



## Magnafx (Sep 9, 2009)

Awesome profile dude, i can relate to you in many ways.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks for reviving the thread, and for the comment ='D

Profile edited


----------



## Magnafx (Sep 9, 2009)

toldya i could relate =P


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 9, 2009)

Shh, you potential soul mate


----------



## Magnafx (Sep 9, 2009)

but but but........


----------



## Barak (Sep 9, 2009)

Hey,Nice Fursona BTW

T'es un Honneur pour le Quebec


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 9, 2009)

Magnafx said:


> but but but........



Good boy! *hugs*

Thankies Barak <3 *hugs too*


----------



## Barak (Sep 9, 2009)

Im gonna Do A Presentation for my Fursona...Maybe tommorow


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 9, 2009)

Email me your presentation, Ill correct it for ya so its more readable ^^


----------



## Magnafx (Sep 9, 2009)

oooooo I like Presentations.


----------



## Lasair (Sep 10, 2009)

Sounds interesting ibuuyk, i like.

and OMG i <3 Dr Pepper
though i cant really find it much around here *sadface*

i wish id realised i could post mine in a seperate thread *facepaw*


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 10, 2009)

Aww, poor thing *handles her a bottle of Dr. Pepper*

Drink it carefully, its a rare drink in Quebec


----------



## Magnafx (Sep 10, 2009)

I have like 15 cases. Want send some?


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 10, 2009)

Want send some, translation plz?


----------



## Magnafx (Sep 10, 2009)

Translation = typing on a cell phone and don't feel like spelling out want m to send you some dr pepper Mr. White tiger?


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 10, 2009)

Hahah, if ya pay the shipping fee and find out what my address is, sure thing!


----------



## Magnafx (Sep 10, 2009)

Is this a challenge? Cause I have nothing better to do and 2 friends montreal with nothing better to do.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 10, 2009)

Heh heh, gl, cuz I dun kno what my own address is xD


----------



## Magnafx (Sep 10, 2009)

Well then that's no fun


----------



## Zseliq (Sep 10, 2009)

He sounds cute. lol Mentally allergic to beans.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 10, 2009)

GummyBear said:


> He sounds cute. lol Mentally allergic to beans.



I had an horrible experience with those, including a corner, vomit & fish eggs


----------



## Magnafx (Sep 10, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> I had an horrible experience with those, including a corner, vomit & fish eggs



Ummm....


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 10, 2009)

Major edit


----------



## Barak (Sep 10, 2009)

Comment t'a fait pour ne pas me mettre dans tes amis ???


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 10, 2009)

Mwuhahahah, t'es pas dans mes contacts sur Messenger, c'est pr ca


----------



## Barak (Sep 10, 2009)

J'essaye de T'ajouter mais J'ai pas ton Email XD

EDIT:J'AI ADD


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 10, 2009)

Minor edit, rofl


----------



## Benn (Sep 10, 2009)

Maybe give him an FLQ badge to wear around... just to piss a few people off, :3
Mais vraiment, bravo, le description est magnifique,


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks alot dude, but whats an FLQ badge?


----------



## Lasair (Sep 10, 2009)

Je deteste le langue de Francais, je preferÃ© l'Irlandais

TÃ¡ fursona go h'Ã¡llain agus an mhath ort, tÃ¡ Ã¡thas an domhain orm anois! *hug*


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 10, 2009)

No clue what you just said, but *hugs back* <3


----------



## Lasair (Sep 10, 2009)

you have a very nice and great fursona, i am very happy now!


----------



## Armaetus (Sep 10, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> 12 views and not a single comment, is my fursona that bad D'=?



Pageviews mean nothing and isn't a means of e-peen on the forum..nor is post count. (Well, maybe to the trolls and some furries..yes)

..and in other words..I like Dr. Pepper too.


----------



## Benn (Sep 10, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Thanks alot dude, but whats an FLQ badge?


 
FLQ?   The Front de Liberation du Quebec?   Come on, man, where's your sense of patriotism?   They tried to make Q independant.   Not saying yay or nay to that, i just thought it would be somethin provocative to have with your fursona...  being from Quebec n' all...


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 10, 2009)

Bwuhahahah, never.  No, seriously, politics & Quebec dun fit, we're meant to be Canada's pet forever, even though I wish we'd actually have intelligent people or even Quebecois people ruling Quebec instead of international companies..


----------



## Benn (Sep 10, 2009)

You gonna push for an election? Im tired of them all... i don't think NDP would know what to do if they actually got in, they're probably all talk


----------



## Magnafx (Sep 10, 2009)

An Lasair Rua said:


> Je deteste le langue de Francais, je preferÃ© l'Irlandais
> 
> TÃ¡ fursona go h'Ã¡llain agus an mhath ort, tÃ¡ Ã¡thas an domhain orm anois! *hug*



ICWUDT

Je deteste le langue de Francais, je preferÃ© l'Irlandais

Seconded


----------



## Barak (Sep 11, 2009)

Hey, You french is Good ^^

Im the only one here who hate Stephen Harper  ???


----------



## darkfox118 (Sep 11, 2009)

interesting. 

seems like hes had a rough childhood lol. I'm sure they make shoes for paws.. He should invest in some to avoid all the "infected" nails  cant say I blame him.. I wouldn't wear shoes either. 

hrmm.. I never thought about naming my fursona.. I'm terrible at names too.  I did just have him drawn tho! I haven't processed the pic yet as an avatar or anything tho. The one I have is great, a friend did it for me, but I wanted one a bit more personalized.


----------



## SpartaDog (Sep 11, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Yea, my bad, just never thought bout how its meant to be pronounced.. as it really just is Kyuubi backwards.



LOL Now that you said that, I feel like an idiot. Especially since I'm an Animetard.


----------



## Lasair (Sep 11, 2009)

Magnafx said:


> ICWUDT
> 
> Je deteste le langue de Francais, je preferÃ© l'Irlandais
> 
> Seconded



oh yes.
Irish as a language is hard enough to learn but french...
mind implodingly awkward *facepaw*

barak
non, ma francais? c'est moyenne. par exemple, mon dernier essai, j'ai eu 67%

i barely passed my Junior Cert exam last year :/

give me L'anglais over french any day!


----------



## Magnafx (Sep 11, 2009)

As for Irish as a language, i can understand alot of it, write some, understand spoken word. but speaking and writing it. Wow


----------



## Lasair (Sep 11, 2009)

ye comhra i have no problem with, but ask me to 'scrÃ­obh amach cÃºpla focail as gaeilge' and i will probably hit you, hard.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 11, 2009)

Benn said:


> You gonna push for an election? Im tired of them all... i don't think NDP would know what to do if they actually got in, they're probably all talk



Nah, voting's useless, French DOES suck, and I dun think feral white tigers wear shoes..


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 12, 2009)

Picture edit, thanks ALOT to Dementiality for the pic!


----------



## darkfox118 (Sep 12, 2009)

ah, feral.. wait.. how did a feral tiger get on the roof??


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 12, 2009)

No comment..


----------



## Dementiality (Sep 12, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Picture edit, thanks ALOT to Dementiality for the pic!



It was my pleasure, fun to draw!


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 20, 2009)

Important to-be edit:

Currently looking for a new name, anyone has an idea?


----------



## Benn (Sep 20, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Important to-be edit:
> 
> Currently looking for a new name, anyone has an idea?


 
Maybe a cool nickname or middle name? (lol, was either Benn, of ``snuffy`` for me XD)


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 20, 2009)

Well, I dun have enough imagination to make one myself, which is why I took Ibuuyk in the first place

Turning famous names backward and making em my own's the best I can do ><


----------



## darkfox118 (Sep 20, 2009)

thats more than I have.. I write stories all the time with tons of characters with their own personalities in them... yet..I can't name my fursona. :lol:


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 21, 2009)

Rofl... but seriously, neone has an idea ='/?


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 25, 2009)

Version 2.0 up!


----------



## Faux23 (Sep 27, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Favorite color: He knows black's not a color but a mix of every color, but it's his answer.


that makes brown, black is the absence of color 
anyway cool profile


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 27, 2009)

Faux23 said:


> that makes brown, black is the absence of color
> anyway cool profile



White's the absence of color.. black's the mix of every color oO

And thanks ^^


----------



## Dementiality (Sep 27, 2009)

Technically it is backwards.  White light is the combination of all colors into one, which is why when white light is refracted by a prism and it's various spectrum are split the result you see is a rainbow.  There is no such thing as black light, blackness is shadow, the absence of light.  Black objects however absorb light as opposed to reflecting light, and white objects reflect all of the light.  It's easy to get confused.


-edit- Just to further the explanation, any other colored objects you see absorb all light but the color you see is reflected.  A red hat absorbs all other waves in the light spectrum except for the red light, which it reflects away and is caught by your eyes.


----------



## Faux23 (Sep 28, 2009)

ok in RGB: computer and tv moniters: its the absence of color, the combination of all the colors is white.
in cmyk: paints and the like: the absence of color is white. the combination of all colors is brown.


----------

